# Why are my budgie’s wing tips “droopy”?



## skylertango (Sep 19, 2013)

I noticed that my 7 month old budgie Lemon has always had her flight feathers/ wing tips kind of droopy or pointing downwards. As compared to other budgies whose wing tips criss cross over their backs or are at least pointing higher up and towards the other wing tips on the other side. She is otherwise bright and flying well. Wondering if this is normal and the reason for the droopiness (e.g. genetics?). Is there any cause for concern aside from aesthetics? Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Droopy wings can be the sign of a problem although it is not a sign that necessarily points to any one specific thing, are her wings ever crossed over her back ?


----------



## skylertango (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Cody. No, her wings have never been crossed. Here’s a photo of her wings from the back view of it helps. 
Could you share what are the problems that could be a cause of the droopy wings?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Drooping wings can be a sign of illness, tiredness or stress. 
That said, like you, I had one budgie that always held her wings in that position from the time I got her. 
You might want to take Lemon into the Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up just to ensure there are no underlying issues.*


----------



## skylertango (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks much for sharing Faerybee. I observed Lemon just now and her wings are in a criss cross now!😊 I guess I just tend to observe her after her out of cage time when she’s tired and sleepy, which is why I “always” see her wings droopy. I’ll continue to observe her and hope it’s not always the case.


----------

